# Audio / Video >  35 AC-212 pareiza mērena uzlabošana

## salvador

Ir patrāpijušās stāvējušas mazlieotas s90, 1983 gada izlaidums.
Skaļruņiem pat nav membrānas izbalējušas vēl tumšzilā tonī.

Juatājums tāds, ko var izdarīt ar kasti lai nebūtu izmaiņas pašā konfigurācijā bet vienkārši, kas palīdz uzlabot kopēju ainu?
Ataisiju vaļā un sapratu kāpēc visi saka ka RRR esot bijis tikai viena resnuma vads pa visu rūpnīcu un tas pats 0.5mm
Sāku ar to ka pārlodēju gan filtru gan vadus uz mūsdienu ar resnumu 1.5 uz basa skaļruni 2.5, varbūt par daudz bet nu tie vadi maksā kapeikas kapēc gan ne.
Montāžas kvalitāte arī ne tā labākā, basa skaļrunim vēl rūpnīcas plobme bija vienā no skrūvcaurumiem , bet blīvgumija ielikta šķībi un tapēc sad tad bija jūtams ka kautkur pus gaisu garām.

Vēlviens jautājums, originalie vates maisi nolikti bija tā, ka viens no tiem faktiski aizsedz fāzinvertora iekšējo atveri, tas tač nepareiz? atverei jābūt vaļā un brīvai manuprāt, 
vēlviena dīvainība, kas mani izbŗinija, fazinventora plastmasas trubas iekšpusē starp abām sakausejuma vietām ir iesprūdusi marle, tā ka viņa ir trubas iekšpusē kā siets, tas tač nav pēc plāna tā jābūt? 
Tāda sajūta, ka tās tumbas būtu slimnīcā būvētas.  :: 

Nu īsāk sakot, domāju vadus pārlodēt, inventoru sakārtot tīru, vates maisus salimet vienu8 kastes dibenā, otru virsu filtra pie blakus sienas, lai netraucē inventora darbu.

avi ir vērts ir putu to viļņaino materiālu kas domats skanjas absorbcijai aplīmēt plastmasas ietvaru kurā montējas vidējo frekvenču skaļrunis?
varbut vēl kas?

paldies par ieteikumiem.

----------


## salvador

PS. kad forums beidzot normali darbosies? savadak nevar te neko saprast...

iznaca drukas kljudas paaris, bet nu cerams sapratat ko domaju. bet nu gribetos izprast kapec ta marle ir taja inventora iekshpusee, vai tiesham tur ir kada dzilja doma apaksa ka piemeram bremzet gaisa plusmas atrumu utt, ?

----------


## spole2010

Pirms kāda laika pats biju lietojis nepāru S-90.(35AS-212 un 90D). Beigu beigās izdevās nokomplektēt gan pāri S-90D, gan AS212. Sanāca piestrādāt pie vizuālā, pārfinierēt, un nolakot kastes. Tehniski neko īsti nemainiju, manuprāt tas vadu biezums neko īsti nemaina, viendzīslu vadus gan vajadzētu nomainīt, ja tur tādi ir. Principā ja gribi lai izskatās svaigāk, pielabo tās apdauzītās vietas, ja tādas ir un beigu beigās pārlako. Orģināli viņam ir sarkankoka nažfinieris.

----------


## salvador

Neskatoties uz iepriekšuzdotajiem jautājumiem man te radās velviens aktuāls, nekā nesaprotu, iekšā kastē barošanas vadi kas pievienoti tumbas korpusa štekerim attiecīgi + un -, plus kas ir plus pie kastes iet uz filtru tur tas pievienots kondensatoram kas pret zemi savienots, un iet virknē cauri induktoram (spolei) itkā kā pēc shēmas un tad aiziet uz basa skaļruni bet pie skalruņa tas pieiet pie mīnus klemmes, un ar ienākošo mīnusu tieši tas pats, pie skaļruņa stiprinās kur pluss, skatos shēmā arī nevar saprast jo nav atzīmēts kur ir plus kur mīnus, itkā jau loģiski būtu domāt, ka tur kur shemā norādīts T veida atsējums tas jāsaprot kā "zeme" jeb mīnuss.
izpalīdziet nu kāds no vecajiem bukiem, jūs jau zinat šitos visus prikolus.

----------


## Isegrim

Man te būtu veseli palagi jāpiedrukā, lai izrakstītos par to, kā cīnīties ar šiem _Popovenes_ produktiem, no tiem kaut cik ciešamus skaļruņus izgatavojot. Ienīstu grafomāniju. Ja vēlies, varu izstāstīt telefoniski. Tas neko nemaksā. Piem., ar vadu mainīšanu nepietiek; viss krosovers jāpārshēmo un pat jāpārmontē, jo jefiņi nav jēguši orientēt spoles tā, lai tās minimāli cita citu ietekmētu. Un skurstenī flaneļa driska ar nolūku plivināta - lai samazinātu Q un rore nešvilptu kā stabule. "Plusu" un "mīnusu" tur nav. Punkti u.c. marķējumi pie draiveru izvadiem domāti, lai varētu panākt to sinfāzu darbību (ņemot vērā attiecīgās kārtas filtru radītās nobīdes). Īpaši svarīgi stereo pāra fāzu līknes vienādas nodrošināt. Citādi no stereo panorāmas (skatuves) nekas nesanāks, visa skaņa vienā vatē būs.

----------


## salvador

Nu ok, tuvākajās dienās, kad būs spēks un spēja koncentrēties uzzvanīšu.
Nu bītit matos es vienu filtru jau pārlodēju uz normāliem vadiem, tagad jaukt ārā vēlreiz kautkā neceļas roka.
Muzikālā  dzirde ir man, kopsummā cik paklausījos pirms izjaukšanas liekas skan  ciešami, paklausoties klasisko pat var saklausīt detalizāciju orķestrī  nu protams uz nesaspiesta un oriģināla izmēra CD kvalitātes digitālā  ieraksta.
bet nu kopsumma bass ir vairāk vietās nekā vajadzētu un vairāk vai mazāk disko un klub mūzika šķiet radītāka šiem izstrādājumi.


Jautājums  laikam ir tāds, vai ir kautkur shēma kur varētu ielūkoties tajā cik  daudz kas kur jāpārtaisa un vai kāds nu iespējams Jūs Isegrim varat  pateikt cik ļoti jūtama ir tā starpība starp vienkārši labi saglabātu  mazlietotu oriģinālu ar noblīvētu kasti un vienkārši visu savās vietās  un pārbūvētu versiju, gribu saprast vai ir to vērts, jo dzīve ir īsa un  laiks ierobežots.

kas attiecas par tiem plusiem mīnusiem ,  pabrīnījos tāpēc ka pēc filtra vadiem skatoties iznāk, ka ienākošais  pluss, kas kastes štekerim pieskrūvēts pie plusa ievada aiziet uz filtra  kurp tas dodas caur induktoru un tālāk uz zemfrekvencu skaļruni (man  tas laikam ir 30gd-2) un turp tas pieiet pie skaļruņa mīnusa, nē nu ja  abām kastēm saliek vienādi, tad jau nav starpības kur liek pie plusa vai  mīnusa, maiņstrāva paliek maiņstrāva, tik nesaprotu kāpec tads  juceklis, kāpēc nevar kā shēmā tā arī dzīve uzlodēt, lai nav lieki  jābrīnās.

kopsumma montētāji steigušies, vai pohas bijušas, jo  kaut arī viss bija salikts, tomēr skrūves ieskrūvētas šķībi šūr tur, un  vienam basiniekam blīvejošā gumija iespiesta starp skaļruņa groza apmali  un kastes frēzējuma vietu, protams uzliekot piem 25Hz sīnusu var just  kā turp cauri pūš gaiss.
visādi citādi kastes labas un skaļruņi svaigi tamdēļ arī gribu salikt lai ir akurāti.

----------


## flybackmaster

Ja tur vel ir tas pastiprinatajs 50-8. ka minimalu apgreidu iesaku apmainit miera stravas poci R12 uz R14 vietam ar attiecigiem nominaliem to vieta

----------


## salvador

tas ir s90 skandas nevis s70, laikam domaji par s70, kuram naca iebuvets pastiprinatajs.

----------


## flybackmaster

partaisi par aktīvo ar actīvajiem krosoveriem

----------


## arnis

par to 0,5mm vadu. visaadi protams var buut, bet nu tomeer sho skaitli mazliet apshaubu jo pie 4 omu akustikas un jaudiigaaka pastiprinaataaja ilgstoshi klausoties tam vadam jau sen vajadzeeja izkust. 
lai nu kaa, njemot par pamatu 0,5mm vadu, taa pretestiiba liidz filtram sastaada 0,09 omus. LPF filtraa staav 2,1mH spole, pie 1,2-1,4mm diametra tinuma ( isegrims kaa popovenju eksperts var palabot )  taa pretestiiba nekaadi nebuus mazaaka par 0,5-0,6 omiem. Pie 4 omu ZF skaljrunja dempinga faktors sastaada kritiskus 6-8 tikai ar LPF spoli vien, nenjemot veeraa " vadu nomainju " , liidz ar ko vada mainja principiaali ir vairaak dekoratiiva/psihologjiska shajaa gadiijumaa ....

----------


## salvador

piekritu, ka vadu nomaina dos iespējams tikai 0.000... atšķirību. Es to vairāk daru, jo to vadu nav daudz un tāpat man iznāk palodēties, jo mainu ligzdas ieejas tumbai un pie reizes parlodēju vecos lodējumus.
vadi tiešām ir tie 0.5 nu varbut 0.6 neesmu mikrometru licis klāt kaut varētu, jo vadi man stāv tepat un tumbas ir oriģinālas.
bet labi vien ka atvēru, jo piemēram pīkstuļiem ir alumīnija korpuss, un pienākošie vadi bija tā pielodēti ka tie gandrīz skarās klāt tam korpusam, labi ka to darija tikai viens , ja būtu otrs tad man būtu īsais.


man personīgi gribas saprast vai bez kastes spraugu noblivešanas ir vēl vērts kardināli mainīt to oriģinālo filtru vai vienkārši atstāt viņu.?
varbūt spoles pārstiprināt tā ka tās ir viena pret otru nevis paralēli bet perpendikulāri lai neveidojas transformatora efekts uz augstākām frekvencēm, kur spolēm stāvot paralēli vienas mag lauks var radīt indukciju blakus esošajā?
tehniski tas nebūtu nekas sarežģits pārveidot šos stiprinajumus.

----------


## flybackmaster

izvieto katru attiecigu filtru pie skalruņa

----------


## karloslv

> par to 0,5mm vadu. visaadi protams var buut, bet nu tomeer sho skaitli mazliet apshaubu jo pie 4 omu akustikas un jaudiigaaka pastiprinaataaja ilgstoshi klausoties tam vadam jau sen vajadzeeja izkust. 
> lai nu kaa, njemot par pamatu 0,5mm vadu, taa pretestiiba liidz filtram sastaada 0,09 omus. LPF filtraa staav 2,1mH spole, pie 1,2-1,4mm diametra tinuma ( isegrims kaa popovenju eksperts var palabot )  taa pretestiiba nekaadi nebuus mazaaka par 0,5-0,6 omiem. Pie 4 omu ZF skaljrunja dempinga faktors sastaada kritiskus 6-8 tikai ar LPF spoli vien, nenjemot veeraa " vadu nomainju " , liidz ar ko vada mainja principiaali ir vairaak dekoratiiva/psihologjiska shajaa gadiijumaa ....


 BEZ mērījumiem jebkāda RRR malkas kastes pārbūve tāpat ir tikai un vienīgi psiholoģisks un dekoratīvs laika pavadīšanas veids.

----------


## Didzis

Es arī uzskatu, ka bez mērijumiem nav nopietni kautko pasākt. Es darītu tā, ņemtu kādu elektret mikrofona kapsulu(diez vai plauktiņā autoram stāv mērmikrofons) slēgtu to pie datora un ar kādu no brīvi pieejamajām programām nomērītu abu tumbu parametrus. Jā, tie, konkrētajā telpā, nebūs sertificējami mērijumi, bet abām tumbām jābūt vienādākiem. Tad vienu tumbu sākam šķuningot, bet otru atstājam kā etalonu un salīdzinam rezultātus. Galvenai, ''labratorijas darba'' laikā nedrīkst mainīt mikrofona atrašanaš vietu un pat krēslu telpā nedrīksr pārbīdīt. Tad salīdzinošie mērijumi būs precīzi. Uz ausi kautko testēt, tas ir pilnīgi garām.

----------


## salvador

Es laikam aprobežošos ar vadu pārlodēšanu, lodējumu un savienojumu sakartošanu , oriģināli neprecīzi iebāzto blīvgumiju sakartošanu un hermetizāciju un vates maisu salikšanu vietās, kur tie netraucē fāzinventora darbu , respektivi nav aizbāti priekšā rorei.
citiem vārdiem sakot nekādas kardinālas izmaiņas tumbas ģeometrijā vai uzbūvē laikam šobrid neveikšu, daļēji laika trukuma dēļ.
pēctam jau vienmēr var atvērt un papildināt, ja būs vajadzība.

es šeit vairāk gribēju vienkārši dzirdēt kādus dzīvē pārbaudītus un atstrādātus paņēmienus , jo s90 ir tik daudziem bijušas un tik daudzi ir gar tām ņēmušies ka domāju ka tur varētu būt kādi droši pārbaudīti risinājumi kurus var darīt bez mērīšanas.

----------


## Didzis

Nu nav tā mērīšan nekas baigi sarežģīts. Visādā ziņā tas ir nesalīdzināmi vienkāršāk, kā mocīties kauto darīt uz ausi. Protams, pilns internets ar S90 šķūningošanas aprakstiem, bet es 99% no tiem neticētu. faktiski, Tev patreiz ir optimālais variants, novērst rūpnieciskās ražošnas lažas, ko vajag pārlodēt, ko vajag pielīmēt un būs kā ar kvalitātes zīmi krievu laikos mēneša sākumā taisītas. Mans viedoklis, vispār neko tām tumbām nepārtaisīt. Faktiski S90 būtu gan skaļruņi jāmaina, gan filtri jāpārtin, gan kondensatori jāmaina, u.t.t. Beigās sanāk lētāk nopirkt normālas modernas tumbas un nečakarēties.

----------


## flybackmaster

hobijs/zinašanas nav bezmaksas

----------


## salvador

Nu internets ir gan pilns ar sūdiem piekrītu, un arī tie izslavētie krievi savos forumos nevienmēr tās gudrakās lietas saraksta.
Esmu redzējis kur džeki sabāž tās tumbas pilnas ar to reljefēto uz putu bāzes angliski tā saucamo "FOAM" un beigās "bass" "noslāpst".


Nu kopsummā jāsaka viņas jau neskan arī tik sūdīgi, ar normālu pastiprinātāju kam ir jaudas rezerve un kvalitatīviem ierakstiem ir pat tīri ok.
Nujā mainot skaļruņus filtri būtu jāpartin tas saprotams, cik palasīju tur laikam pikstulis un vidējo frekvenču sakļrunis ir tas ko visi vaino , basinieks var palikt oriģināls cik sapratu.
Kas attiecas uz kondensatoriem, a kas vainas krievu saeļotā papīra kastītēm? Jo kā zinām ir jau cilvēki kas saka ka starp diviem labas kvalitātes kondensatoriem viņi dzirdot atšķirību, bet es domaju tas ir fufelis un 99% gadijumos placebo efekts. pie nosacijuma ja tehniskie parametri ir līdzvērtīgi tad jāskan arī identiski un šeit rodas jautājums kādi tad kondesatori teiksim filtrā būtu labaki par šiem krievu papīrniekiem?

----------


## Didzis

Es jau arī teicu, ka labāk atstāt visu kā ir. Ja par kondensatoriem, tad arī uzskatu, ka krievu papīrniekiem nav ne vainas filtros. Vot Simfonijas tumbu filtros, kur elektrolītiskie kondensatori nav īsti vietā. Vienīgi dzirdēts, ka S90 filtra kondensatori gadās brāķi. Nevaru apgalvot, pašam nav gadījies, bet par krievulaiku produktiem nav ko brīnīties. Protams, plastmasas datortumbiņu laikmetā, S90 klases tumbas skan neslikti, bet pēdejos četrdesmit gados pasaules akustikas izstrāde nav stāvējusi uz vietas un tagad nopērkamas tumbas ar daudz labāku skanējumu. Nu jā, cena gan būs lielāka kā par S90.

----------


## salvador

Nu domāju tā akustika kas mūsdienas skanētu labi ir krietni padārga, jo ja japāņu Onkyo integra m5060r pastiprinātājs toreiz maksāja teiksim 300 vai cik tur dolāri , 80to sākumā, tad tagad par to pašu prasa 1000 un vairāk pat atkarībā nos stāvokļa, man noveicās tādu dabūt misenē par velti un atrestaurēt un salabot skanošu.
bet skatoties mūsdienu līdzīgu "hi-end" galu uz līdzīgām jaudām tad videji stipreklis maksās uz pāris štukām un tumbas pielauju ka labas no augstvērtīga koka un labiem skaļruņiem tikpat un vairāk.
taka es kā praktiskais latvietis izroku labu stiprekli musorā ko kāds nav spējis salabot un dabuju s90 par staburadzes tortes cenu , nav slikti.  :: 


pašas kastes ir diezgan labā stāvoklī , pāris vietās mazas švīciņas, kāds būtu ieteicams produkts ar ko to finierējumu uzpulēt vai atjaunot lai spīd vai varbūt kautkādu aizsargkārtu, pats neesmu galdnieks, zināmi ir bet parcik kastes labas negribētos tērēties tur kautko dikti pārfinierēt vai lakot, varbūt ir kādi produkti veikalā ar kuriekm var droši uzspodrināt to pašu original finieri? to stāvēšanas absūbējumu un putekļu kārtu noņēmu ar logu salvetēm un tagad ir tāds tīrs un gluds bet prasītos vēl druscīt to spodrumu jo zinu ka no "zavoda" viņas bij bišk dzidrākas.

paldies.

----------


## JDat

Hi-end lietās par cenu nerunā. Nu labi, runā, tikai citā kontekstā. Hi-End nav rakņāties pa miskastē un priecāties kā santīms iepists. Nesprotu ar kādam muļķībām, pašsuģestiju un šamanismu nodarbojas autors.
Rekur visa teorija ir sīki izstāstīta

----------


## JDat

Hi-end lietās par cenu nerunā. Nu labi, runā, tikai citā kontekstā. Hi-End nav rakņāties pa miskastē un priecāties kā santīms iepists. Nesprotu ar kādam muļķībām, pašsuģestiju un šamanismu nodarbojas autors.
Rekur visa teorija ir sīki izstāstīta

----------


## salvador

Īsti nesaprotu JDat ko tu gribeji pateikt, nu nevar visi atļauties pa vairākiem K audio tehniku , uz pārstrādi no ārzemēm bij atnācis vot tāds interesants japāņu stipreklis, kapēc nesalabot un neklausīties? ir kāds labs arguments pret?

nu es galigi nenodarbojos ar šamanismu, tieši otrādi vaicaju praktiskus padomus bet izskatās ka viss kā vienmēr jameklē pašam.
jā labs humors tajā linkā, bet es nemeklēju apsudrabotus kabeļus tāpēc nebūs par manīm, objektīvi runajot viduveju akustiku var uzlabot un saklausīt atšķirības, taka nemetam visu vienā maisā.

----------


## JDat

Doma ir pavisam vienkārša. Tieši tā, nemetam visu vienā maisā un nejaucam HiEND ar pašdarbību vai hobiju. Tāpat kaut ko nomainīt vai uzlabot uz dullo arī nevajag. Jāsaprot ko dari. Nevar uz dullo parlodēt filtru vai mainīt skaļruņus. Viss savā starpā ir saistīts. Kaut vai filtrs. Arnis (Kevins) tur var stāstīt stundām ilgi, jo ir pamatīgi izkodis būtību.

----------


## salvador

JDat es tevi nesaprotu, jau gadus atpakaļ manīju citos topikos , ka tu vienkārši līdz galam neiedziļinoties tajā ko kāds ir pateicis izsaki kautkādu savu šajā gadījumā neobjektīvu kritiku.

Nu kurā vietā es te grasījos uzlabot kautko uz dullo? Pārlodēt filtru , ja tu būtu izlasijis līdz galam tad saprastu ka doma ir pārlodēt (atsvaidzināt) lodējumus un nomainīt dažus vadus, nekur netika minēts ka filtrs tiks izmainīts shematiski, kautgan lietotājs isegrim tādu opciju cik sapratu piedāvāja , bet tā pagaidām nav tikusi dziļāk apskatīta.
Un kur tu izraki kautko par skaļruņu maiņu?  ::  Tas pat te nav ticis apspriests.Visdmaz ne no manas puses.

Jā un Onkyo stipreklis ir Hi end gala aparāts, nedomaju ka tāpēc ka labots kautkas tajā faktā būtu mainījies.

Ta lūk, paldies par uzmanību.

----------


## arnis

_tieši otrādi vaicaju praktiskus padomus bet izskatās ka viss kā vienmēr jameklē pašam._
tikai pats savaa darbaa arii sapratiisi, kas ir svariigi un kas nav svariigi.( arii par meeriishanu, kur jaaliek mikrofons , un vai driikst paarvietot kreeslu istabaa )  domaaju ka nav jeegas rakstiit garus palagus, ja cilveeks aprobezhojas tikai ar vadinju nomainju. tieshi to jau arii gribeeju saprast, piemeers par vadiem un slodzes pretestiibu bija rakstiits ar noluuku, lai saprastu, vai buus turpinaajums .... 
kas attiecas uz filtru prepareeshanu - tajaas kastees tie skaljrunji ir tik apgraiziiti savaas iespeejaas, ka to filtru paarbiidiit pat iisti nekur arii nevar ...tur teoreetiski var aizstaat basam LPF spoli ar kaadu spoli uz feriita serdes ar stingri zemaaku Re , stingri ieveerojot fiziski sheemaa esosho nominaalu, kuru atkal --- vajadzeetu pirms mainjas tomeer arii nomeeriit, lai zin ko iepirkt .._._ bet atkal vai tas ir vajadziigs un vai autors kaadu atshkjiriibu sadzirdees ....

----------


## salvador

Es beigās padomāju un izdarīju minimālus darbus, kas pat varētu teikt bija nepieciešami, vienkārši savedu kārtībā zavoda brāķi, sablīvēju visas šūves, pārlodēju dažus "gandrīz" aukstos, samainīju vadus (jā zinu šķirba no tā nav bet pofig jauni neko nekmaksā) nohermetizēju skaļruņu sēžas vietas, kur pirmstam svilpoja gaiss garām, tāpat arī pārhermetizēju fāzinventoru, nu īsāk sakot visu saglušiju un sahermetizēju, salodēju un smuki saliku.
paklausīšos kā skan noblīvēta origināla s90 tumba , tad jau ja kādreiz uznāk luste nav problēmu kasti atvērt un padarboties tālāk ja būs vajadzība.


neliels jautājums , es izdarīju vienu lietu, nu divas, ko jūs sakat par to , idejiski pareizi vai garām? 
tatad visupirms, uz filtra mazās spoles atskrūvēju  vaļā un parstiprināju tā ka spoles nav ar asi pret metala korpusu bet uz sāniem un perpendikulāri viena otrai, respektīvi lai vienas mag. lauks nevarētu inducēt spriegumu otrā. Saprotu ka spoles tītas bez serdes un ir faktiski induktors ar gaisa serdi līdz ar ko mag. lauka stiprums serdē ir ļoti vājš un diezvai tas spētu ietkemēt blakus spoli un tomēr , kāds atzinums par šo?

otrkārt pirms skrūvēju filtra metāla plāksni pie aizmugurējās skaidenes, apakšā palīmēju to uz putu bāzes reljefoto absorbcijas materiālu (brands silent coat) pec filtra uzlikšanas uzliku nedaudz arī virs filtra to pašu materiālu pie reizes noglušījot vadus lai tie nekratās "vējā".
nu original abus vates maisus saliku atpakaļ vienu izvietoju tumbas augšpuse blakus mid un pīkstulim tā lai tas neaizsedz fāzinventora ieeju, otru kastes dibenā.

nu kautkā tā, rīt pieslēgšu tad jau redzēs. palaidīšu zemfrekvences sīnusu uz paklausīšos vai tumba ir klusa un nekur nekas nešņāc un nevibrē lieki.
jo pirmstam pateicoties RRR darbinieku cītīgumam tur svilpoja gaiss gar gumijām , jo protams liekot iekšā skaļruni gumija iespiesta spraugā un viens gals ārā  ::

----------


## salvador

Visu saliku, grūti spriest kas kopējā līknē no apakšas līdz augšai būtu izmainijies un to varēs darīt tik kad un ja dabūšu mikrofonu un būs luste ierakstīt, bet vienu lietu gan izjūtu.
nomainīju vadus uz resnākiem un saliku mazās indukcenes tā lai neveidojas tramnsformatora efekts caur filtra metāla šasiju, drošvien ka dēļ resnākiem vadiem ir tā izmaiņa, bet jūtami augšas ir palikušas dzidras un izteikti dzirdamas pat pie ļoti zema signāla līmeņa.
Domājat tas ir placebo efekts? Nē, jo man ir skaņas kartei vienai tāds defekts , ka neatskaņojot neko viņa laiž cauri augstas frekvences tādu kā sīkoņu un sniedziņam līdzīgu skaņu, pirmstam šī skaņa bija dzirdama bet daudz klusāk, tagad es to dzirdu izteikti, nespēlējot mūziku tā skaņa pat tarucē.
Protams laiks mainīt skaņas karti, bet fakts paliek fakts, augšas ir dzidrākas un katrs mazs purkšķis kas parādās signālā ir sadzirdāmāks nekā pirmstam.
Interesanti.
Filtrā nekas shematiski nav izmainīts, skaļruņi visi ir oriģinālie un tiem nekas nav darīts, vopšem nekur nekas izņemot resnbākus vadus un svaigus lodējumus nav darīts. Lūk kā.

----------


## arnis

_fakts paliek fakts, augšas ir dzidrākas un katrs mazs purkšķis kas parādās signālā ir sadzirdāmāks nekā pirmstam._

nu es piem nevaru atrast nevienu praatiigu iemeslu kaapeec taa vareeja notikt. 4 omu s90 piikstulja pretestiiba ir 16 omi. vadu nomainja nedod praktiski pat pusdecibela pienesumu , ko vareetu praktiski dziivee dzirdeet . tas pats attieksies uz spolju transformatora efektu , protams, origjinaalais izpildiijums no salvadora nav redzams , bet cik redzeets reaali no internetaa esoshaam foto, tad tas izpildiijums attieciibaa uz transformatora efektu neizskataas tik kriminaals, kaa isegrims ieprieksh apgalvoja ( ja nu vinjsh ar meeriijumiem nepieraada preteejo ) 
Liidz ar ko man domaat --- 
1. iespeejams ka kaadaa vadaa vai savienojumaa bija konkreets BEZkontakts, un akustikas ir nevis uzlabotas, bet atgrieztas saakotneejaa ruupniicas paredzeetaa izpildiijumaa
2. lielaaku uzsvaru es liktu uz pashiedvesmu un noskanjoshanos, pilna latvija ar selfmakeriem, kas apgalvo, ka tajaa briidii kad tu kautko ( dajebko ) esi akustikai/sisteemai izdariijis ( vienalga labu vai sliktu ) , tu vnk sev iestaasti , ka kautkas ir mainiijies, un smadzenees atveraas kaarteejaas chakras, un TU dzirdi ......iespeejams tikai to, ko dzirdeeji arii ieprieksh, bet nebiji pieveersis tam uzmaniibu ...
3. esi piikstulja/midrange sakaraa sajaucis kaadu plusu ar miinusu un skaljrunis ir apgriezts faazee otraadi nekaa bija ieprieksh. vrb izgriezusies aaraa krosa josla ( cik nu taa vispaar s90 ir korekti sakroseeta ) un palikushas tikai augshas, jebshu piikstulis tagad ir + polaritaatee un skrien laikaa nedaudz pa priekshu , liidz ar ko kljuvis dzirdamaaks ...... 
4. nepareizaas vietaas paaroleeti vadi, no sheemas iznjemts kaads rezistors piikstulja slaapeeshanai utt utt utt   
ja nav ar ko salidzinaat, ( nelabota otra akustika ) tad taadus pienjeemumus nav objektiivi pienjemt par patiesiibu

----------


## Didzis

Es jau iepriekš teicu, optimāli ir sašķūnēt vienu no tumbām un tad salīdzināt ar otru nepārtaisīto. tad kaut uz ausi salīdzināt, lai gan simtreiz vieglāk to izdarīt ar mērmikrofonu. Jā, ja mūdienās, kad pašām lētākajām kartēm trokšņi grozās zem -80db, Tava karte šņāc, tad to ar steigu vajag mest miskastē. Es saprotu pirms gadiem divdesmit, kad vienkaŗši skaņukartes čipi bija pašvaki un paštrokšni lieli.

----------


## salvador

Attiecībā uz elektroniku es neesmu pirmoreiz ar pīpi uz jumta, parlodēt s90 nav nekas sarezģīts nekas nav sajaukts, viss tika divreiz pārbaudīts, vēl drošībai izzvanīju cauri vai fāzes pa vietām.
kā jau minēju shematiski neko neizmainīju. tumbas slēgtas pie tā paša pastiprinātāja ar tiem pašiem vadiem un kompis ar karti arī tas pats. kāda iespēja ka kamēr laboju tumbas karte izdomāja sāk skaļāk šņākt? jo sņāca arī pirmstam, tik netik uzkrītoši.

nu kartei man apmēram skaidrs kur problēma, barošānas linija elektrolīti ižžuvuši. bija līdzīga karte kādreiz taj pārlodēju un šņākoņa stipri jūtami samazinājās.
bet šitai nemocīšos, ir jau sen laiks upgreidot uz labāku karti par Soundblaster audigy 2ZS, šī jau veca, pats dabuju entos gadus atpkaļ un jau bij lietota , bet nu pa velti dabūju taka nav ko sūdzēties.


PS. lasu krievu formumos ka džeki spriež kāds skaļrunis labāk der vidos lai augšās nemirst nost, tur runa par 10gd-36k kuru es ar esmu dzīve redzējis kautkur, cik tur tiesa ir tas labāks un cik traki filtrs japartaisa lai to pielāgotu? teiksim tā ja nav liels čakars un ir kāds kas liek galvu ķīla ka uzlabojas situācija tad ir vērts bet ja tas ir tikai baumas tad nav vērts mocīties.

----------


## salvador

tam 10gd-36k izskatās ka ir tā putu piekare kas drošvien uz vecumu ir sen sabirusi un jamaina vaine?

----------


## arnis

10 gd36k ir 10gdsh1-4 - shirokopolosnjiks, un ja man atminjaa , tad 20cm diametraa.... pa manam tas skaljrunis ir konkreeta miskaste, un ieksh s90 izmeeru deelj vispaar nav integreejams ........

----------


## arnis

_vēl drošībai izzvanīju cauri vai fāzes pa vietām._

par sho attieciibaa uz piikstuli vareetu bik preciizaak ??  ::

----------


## salvador

nu ko tiesi precizāk, ar testeri pārbaudiju vai vads kam jaiziet pie pikstuļa plusa arī tur pienāk. skaidrs ka nejau grūdu pīkstulī kroneni bateriju un mēģināju saprast uz kuri pusi bīdīsies membrāna.... :d tā baseniekam var darīt.

----------


## arnis

_vads kam jaiziet pie pikstuļa plusa_

no kurienes TAVAA sheemaa iznaak vads, kursh TEV iet pie piikstulja plusa ?

----------


## salvador

shema vot nav ta zimeets gan , bet es pirms jaucu ara visu pats sanummureju un sazimeju lai pectam viss ir vienkarsi, un ta ari bija.

----------


## salvador

es shēmu diži nepētīju jo man jau viss bij sazīmēts, bet ja var ticēt taj ko netā atradu un novilku kas izskatās autentiska tad ppikstulis ir ieslēgts pretfāzē, kamēr vidus ar basu ir fāzē.

kautgan blakus noraditais filtra detalu izkartojums nesakrit ar to kas ir manejas tumbas taka ej saproti, bet apaksa rakstiits 35AC-212, bet nu man diezgan vienalga jo tumbas ir saliktas un viss skan ka vajag

----------

